# Orange lake maintenance fees yet



## Icc5 (Nov 13, 2014)

Has anyone received their bill yet.  I went on line to pay mine and it showed double what I usually have to pay and yes, I am up to date.  I sent an email and get a response about them contacting me but nobody does.


----------



## mrlajoie (Nov 17, 2014)

We only just received our proxy paperwork a couple of weeks ago for the annual meeting.  I seem to remember in that paperwork that they stated what the MF's & taxes were going to be, but it was not a bill.


----------



## LannyPC (Nov 17, 2014)

Icc5 said:


> Has anyone received their bill yet.  I went on line to pay mine and it showed double what I usually have to pay and yes, I am up to date.  I sent an email and get a response about them contacting me but nobody does.




I know I'm not the Forum Police but, just a suggestion. Shouldn't this be in the Florida forum or even possibly the Hilton forum?


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 17, 2014)

LannyPC said:


> I know I'm not the Forum Police but, just a suggestion. Shouldn't this be in the Florida forum or even possibly the Hilton forum?



What does Orange Lake maintenance fees have _anything _to do with Hilton? 

This is not the correct forum for this thread.

Kurt


----------



## LannyPC (Nov 18, 2014)

PigsDad said:


> What does Orange Lake maintenance fees have _anything _to do with Hilton?



I guess I had Holiday Inn Club Vacations (HICV) confused with HGVC.


----------



## hajjah (Nov 18, 2014)

I am now confused.  The title made me automatically think, Orange Lake Resort in FL, which has been placed on the correct message board.  I received my bill yesterday of $588 for my two bdrm unit.  There is a 2015 reserve assessment of of $77.00.  Well, at least when I initially bought this timeshare as Summer Bay Desert Club in Las Vegas, the maintenance fees were about $415.  It stayed pretty much the same for years until Holiday Inn Group took over.


----------



## Icc5 (Nov 18, 2014)

*Thanks for reply*



hajjah said:


> I am now confused.  The title made me automatically think, Orange Lake Resort in FL, which has been placed on the correct message board.  I received my bill yesterday of $588 for my two bdrm unit.  There is a 2015 reserve assessment of of $77.00.  Well, at least when I initially bought this timeshare as Summer Bay Desert Club in Las Vegas, the maintenance fees were about $415.  It stayed pretty much the same for years until Holiday Inn Group took over.



Last year mine never came and I never got good answers by phone.  I was able to pay by going online and it showed my bill.  This year I went online and it showed a bill aprox. double what I expected and when I wrote in it said someone would contact me.  I did this a few times and nobody ever contacts me.
I sure don't have this problem with my 3 other timeshares.
Bart


----------



## Egret1986 (Nov 18, 2014)

*I just received my maintenance fee statement today.*

It's for Holiday Inn Club Vacations at Panama City Beach.


----------



## matbec (Dec 10, 2014)

Icc5 said:


> Has anyone received their bill yet.  I went on line to pay mine and it showed double what I usually have to pay and yes, I am up to date.  I sent an email and get a response about them contacting me but nobody does.



I just received my maintenance fee invoice for 2015 today (OLCC West Village) and it  seemed okay - just under$874, including taxes.


----------



## Icc5 (Dec 10, 2014)

*Received mine also*



matbec said:


> I just received my maintenance fee invoice for 2015 today (OLCC West Village) and it  seemed okay - just under$874, including taxes.



When I finally was able to get ahold of someone they said they were being mailed out now.  It took 3 weeks later for mine to show up.  Same as yours, thank you.  When I tried paying on-line it kept saying I owed on the purchase which was paid off almost 25 years ago.  I found out it was saying this because I wasn't putting an M before the account #.
Bart


----------



## mrlajoie (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm in the East Village and my MF/TAXES + the 2015 Assessment came to $865.  Something about putting new roofs on and some other items. Seems reasonable for the amenities provided at the resort. VERY HAPPY with my Orange Lake Timeshare!

On a side note, a friend of mine recently tried to purchase an Orange Lake property on eBay.  After winning the bid they found out that Orange Lake exercised their ROFR.  I guess that's good news for owners, but bad news for my friend!


----------



## BILBO (May 3, 2017)

mrlajoie. I realize yours is an old post but as I'm about to try and sell/give away my weeks at OL (not via eBay) may I ask you - what is an ROFR?
If I manage to find buyers for my weeks, what can Orange Lake do about it?
Thanks for any advice you have.


----------



## LannyPC (May 3, 2017)

BILBO said:


> mrlajoie. I realize yours is an old post but as I'm about to try and sell/give away my weeks at OL (not via eBay) may I ask you - what is an ROFR?
> If I manage to find buyers for my weeks, what can Orange Lake do about it?



Right of First Refusal (ROFR) means that if you find a buyer and stipulate a sale price, the resort or timeshare company must first approve the sale for that amount.  If the resort feels that you are selling for too little, it has the right to nix the deal buy your TS for that amount.

It's not very often that this happens but resorts and TS companies claim they have this right in place in order to keep resale prices from plummeting.  Whether or not OL has ROFR, I don't know, but chances are slim that OL will nix any deal you have in place to give your TS away because OL (I'm assuming the one in Kissimmee) resale prices are already rock bottom.  And even if OL does exercise its ROFR, it just means that OL will be taking your TS back.  Either way, you will get rid of it.


----------



## BILBO (May 4, 2017)

Thanks for the reply and advice, LannyPC. I'm a bit stuck then. I have no idea how to go about getting rid of our timeshares. We have loved going to Orange Lake, Orlando with our family in the past. We thought it was a great resort. So much to offer. Now, we're retired, on less income, our home is in the U.K. and we're not in good health. 
Do you think OL might take the timeshares back?


----------



## LannyPC (May 4, 2017)

BILBO said:


> Now, we're retired, on less income, our home is in the U.K. and we're not in good health.
> Do you think OL might take the timeshares back?



They might.  Contact the Homeowners' Association and ask to speak to someone in charge.  Or you might even have to write a letter to the HOA.  Explain your situation and ask if the HOA will take your week back.  The HOA might ask you to pay closing costs and even perhaps the next MF.  Also maybe point out that you live in the UK so collection agencies might not have any effect on you.  Mention that you are not going to pay any more MFs so it would probably be in the best interests to take your TS back.

You can also use TUG's Bargain Deals forum to try to give your week away.  It will take a little bit of work and patience but you should be able to find someone who wants it.  Make sure you mention some good things about the resort like you did in your post.

The biggest piece of advice is to not pay any entity (including law firms) a huge fee that claims it can cancel or end your TS contract.  Nor are charities recommended unless you feel that paying $4000 is worth it.


----------

